# Fantastica True Nominal 18x18x24



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Started building my second viv a couple days ago. I found an epic piece of cork round that reminded me of a mini cork tree stump, so I figured I could set this viv up with a center piece cork trunk.

Of course the inside is hollow and easily accessible by many openings, so it should provide some great cover for the future inhabitants.

I have two 13 watt Jungle Dawn bulbs on the way, as well as a couple sheets of Folius Spyra product. I'll start planting once these items arrive.

The build will also include a vented glass top and 60mm internal fan to keep the orchids and bromeliads happy 


Background completed:









Leca false bottom washed and added:









Substrate all mixed together (40% fir bark, 40% coco coir, 15% sphagnum, 5% horticultural charcoal)









Window screen barrier, substrate and cork trunk added - final placement of cork trunk yet to be determined but this is kind of close:




























Once planting is done I'll update and include photos and a plant list.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice! Are you planning on growing moss on the cork stump?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah the cork trunk is going to be planted with lots of mosses and epiphytes.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

It'll look stunning when done. What frogs are you putting in there?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

I haven't decided yet, but it'll more than likely be Ranitomeya.


----------



## chillfargochill (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking good! Thanks for the build photos. Happy planting!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

erikm said:


> I haven't decided yet, but it'll more than likely be Ranitomeya.


R. vanzolinii are my favorite thumbs. How big is the tank?


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

subscribed  can't wait to see it planted


----------



## Jaku (Dec 29, 2015)

Very nice indeed!

Just a comment though... perhaps it’ll be more visually appealing if the cork stump it is not so centered in the terrarium: either to one side or slightly tilted.

Keep the photos coming please.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Great looking hardscape, Erik!

I have some plants for you when you are ready to start planting that viv.

Really dig the layout so far!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Jaku said:


> Very nice indeed!
> 
> Just a comment though... perhaps it’ll be more visually appealing if the cork stump it is not so centered in the terrarium: either to one side or slightly tilted.
> 
> Keep the photos coming please.


I'd normally 100% agree with you that dead center sucks, but I have an idea in my head and hopefully once its planted its going to look completely different than it does with just the hardscape. The planting is where the 'depth' and 'shape' will really kick in and hopefully remove the symmetrical look it has now.

If it does suck it's not anchored in permanently so I can easily move it after  

I appreciate the comments and suggestions guys!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

TJ_Burton said:


> Great looking hardscape, Erik!
> 
> I have some plants for you when you are ready to start planting that viv.
> 
> Really dig the layout so far!


Need these Jungle Dawns to show up and then it's show time!


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Lake said:


> subscribed  can't wait to see it planted


Kind of going off topic here but Lake... Do you have by any chance a YouTube channel named Lake's Reptiles?


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

erikm said:


> I'd normally 100% agree with you that dead center sucks, but I have an idea in my head and hopefully once its planted its going to look completely different than it does with just the hardscape. The planting is where the 'depth' and 'shape' will really kick in and hopefully remove the symmetrical look it has now.
> 
> If it does suck it's not anchored in permanently so I can easily move it after
> 
> I appreciate the comments and suggestions guys!


You could also use other pieces of cork bark to make the impression of roots and use Great Stuff covered with coco fiber to make the stump seem bigger.


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

GandalfTheGrey said:


> Kind of going off topic here but Lake... Do you have by any chance a YouTube channel named Lake's Reptiles?


Yes, that's me, I didn't that anyone would recognize me just from the name Lake


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

It was your avatar that got me, not the name. I think you've subscribed to me on YouTube, my YouTube name is Mr.ColdBloodedPets. I'm a big fan of yours But back to the topic, erikm have the Jungle Dawns arrived? We're all really exited to see your planting scheme


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Unfortunately not yet. Living up in Canada the only way to receive parcels is by polar bear delivery... 

Haha! They should arrive next week sometime.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

lol but until next week, have you considered planting some of the hardier plants in the tank to start off? I think most mosses are reasonably cold tolerant.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Nah I won't start planting until I have light, plus I need to make a trip over to a few local froggers places to pick up some new stuff!

I also need to order my glass top piece on Monday, but that only takes 1 day.


----------



## CMOK36 (Dec 18, 2015)

Great background - can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

erikm said:


> Nah I won't start planting until I have light, plus I need to make a trip over to a few local froggers places to pick up some new stuff!
> 
> I also need to order my glass top piece on Monday, but that only takes 1 day.


Ahhh I'm jealous I don't have many reptile keepers in my area, let alone froggers


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

GandalfTheGrey said:


> It was your avatar that got me, not the name. I think you've subscribed to me on YouTube, my YouTube name is Mr.ColdBloodedPets. I'm a big fan of yours But back to the topic, erikm have the Jungle Dawns arrived? We're all really exited to see your planting scheme


Thanks! I just answered your comment on YouTube lol I'm glad you like the videos  and yes, I subbed after you entered Japan Herping channels contest


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Lake said:


> Thanks! I just answered your comment on YouTube lol I'm glad you like the videos  and yes, I subbed after you entered Japan Herping channels contest


Thanks for subbing


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

So Erikm... Has Santa's team arrived with your Jungle Dawns? Shouldn't be too far from the North Pole


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Yup the Jungle Dawn bulbs arrived on Friday afternoon.

I pick up the glass top and a MistKing system on Monday, then it's go time!

I have to mention how awesome Todd from lightyourreptiles.com is - highly recommended. Top notch businessman.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

So erikm, have you started planting?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Planting round 1! Lots of orchids, some ficus oakleaf, small noid fern and a couple peps.

I've left room for 2-3 neos and then I am also picking up more plants and mosses this weekend. Round 2 is Saturday 

I'll be using some sprya in the top left to cover up the bare areas as well.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Planting round 2 is done 

Going to let it grow in for a while but there is a big orchid show here in about 3 weeks, so maybe the final touches will come then.

Lots more leaf litter will be added once the mosses and liverworts grow in.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Is that a butterwort on the ground in the 3rd picture?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Yep it is.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks good! What type of plant is in the 5th picture? Looks pretty cool


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

The large vine is ficus villosa. It goes up the background behind the cork trunk.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice! Excited to see how it turns out. I've been toying with putting a sundew in my tank to help with the fungus gnats. I'm only worried that frogs might try to eat flies off of the carnivorous plants and get sick or stuck.

Keep us updated!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

*Cork Tree Stump 18x18x24*

Thanks. I figured there was no large pitcher and the 'stickiness' is quite low so it would be frog safe. If anyone has experience with this please chime in 

Its Pinguicula moranensis.


----------



## VelvetDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

erikm said:


> Thanks. I figured there was no large pitcher and the 'stickiness' is quite low so it would be frog safe. If anyone has experience with this please chime in
> 
> Its Pinguicula moranensis.


In my experience, pings are safe for frogs. They're not sticky enough to catch even a tiny frog.

However, tropical pings do need at least a slight cool, dry winter dormancy to survive for very long, which can be hard in a terrarium setting with mixed plantings. I've kept my pings pretty wet for long periods of time, but different species tolerate it better than others.

Also, if there is too much decaying matter (frog poop, microfauna poop, decaying leaf matter) they can burn from the rich nitrogen, so that's a thing to watch!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Lots of new growth since planting 11 days ago. The jungle dawns have already proven to be *amazing.*

More importantly though, I just put a deposit down for a probable pair of nominal fants from UE. Hope to pick them up in mid March


----------



## Sstephenson (Dec 23, 2015)

Beautiful job! Finding the perfect visual anchor in that piece of cork just makes everything else really pop! Keep us posted when your inhabitants arrive.


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't wait to see that 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Updated growth photo.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

That viv is really coming along!

Awesome variety of foliage too.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks good. Whats your misting schedule like ?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you.

One heavy misting in the morning and then hand misting the mosses in the evening. The orchids get to dry out a bit in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Neat plants in there!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

hydrophyte said:


> Neat plants in there!


Thanks Dev. This viv also has one of your awesome fan kits


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

The inhabitants have arrived!

1.1 R. fantastica true nominal

These guys are FAST.. It was hard to take a decent photo!

If I ever see them again I'll take some better photos. 

Male:




















Female:


----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Awesome! Good luck with them


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Set up a feeding station near the front , or where it's visible .They will eventually frequent that area and be less skittish/shy.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Starting to fill in a bit more. I see the pair every morning/evening. No courting yet though, but they're certainly eating well!

Sorry for the through glass photo, if I open the door shes gone!


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice! What's the name of the plant that's flowering on the left?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks. Its a pennywort.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Its a jungle in there, brother!

Looking great!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks man. In a few more weeks I'll add a bunch more marcgravia in there


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Can't wait to see that! Marcgravia are one of my favorite viv plants


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Me too. Not a very easy plant to find in Canada. I believe I have 3 different types now.


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

Very Stunning!!! Love the stump idea!! Is the stump too steep for frogs to climb up it??


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you. The stump is almost completely vertical, but no match for any arboreal dart frog. They climb all over it.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Found the pair courting for the first time last night! Hopefully in the near future I can post some egg photos


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Great news!!  And don't forget the viv updates too

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

ruairidh_ said:


> Great news!!  And don't forget the viv updates too


Thanks! I added a new viv phoot a week ago. It may not look like much of a change though haha. Plants should really start to take off soon.. everything is rooted well now.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

erikm said:


> Found the pair courting for the first time last night! Hopefully in the near future I can post some egg photos


Good luck with that! I can't imagine pulling multiple eggs a week and raising them all will be easy, but you'll probably break even within a year and possibly make some money. Now I just need my frogs to start breeding


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

I only have one pair of the nominals so its really not that many potential eggs. It's also a labour of love I look forward to!


----------



## Jackcsmall (Apr 13, 2016)

That is a beautiful tank! Very well done


----------



## Glenn Merrill (Apr 4, 2016)

First, this is a great looking tank. I like how it turned out.

Secondly, can anyone tell me what this mesh is below and what it is for. I have seen it in a few tanks.


erikm said:


>


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Glenn Merrill said:


> First, this is a great looking tank. I like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, can anyone tell me what this mesh is below and what it is for. I have seen it in a few tanks.




Thanks Glenn. 

The mesh is called 'Spyra' and it is sold by Folius.net. It is a water wicking/moisture holding mesh that allows mosses and epiphytic plants to grow on it. So far I have been quite impressed with it.


----------



## Aqua_il (Apr 10, 2016)

That is growing in nicely. And congrats on the courting! Hopefully eggs will be soon to follow.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

They didn't waste any time! Hopefully they'll get it right in the next few months


----------



## Natural_Tank (Feb 24, 2015)

Is this a bulbophyllum? Your tank is looking great btw, love the epiphytes.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Natural_Tank said:


> Is this a bulbophyllum? Your tank is looking great btw, love the epiphytes.


Thank you. Unfortunately that image link is broken.


----------



## Natural_Tank (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry about that, restored.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

That would be barbosella cogniauxiana.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Female


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow, great shot Erik!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Damn those frogs are so pretty in there... Goshh


----------



## Aqua_il (Apr 10, 2016)

Great pictures! They are looking happy in there, glad you got some eggs. They will get the hang of it.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks guys. Lots of calling these past few days and a big low pressure system moving in tonight


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Just read through this post again (for like the 10th time!) and it's still such an awesome set up. Great job Erik. Those nominal fants are on my wanted list for sure!


----------



## newebb (Mar 26, 2016)

That is a nice viv and those frogs are amazing, I'm kicking myself for setting mine up for terribilis , I do have an extra 40g laying around, maybe a vert is in my future.

Where did you pick those guys up?

Thanks, J

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you!

They are from my local frog breeder, Understory Enterprises. You may have heard of them?


----------



## newebb (Mar 26, 2016)

I have actually, I found it when I re-read the thread. Looks like they export but doesn't seem like an easy process, I'll have to keep my eyes and ears open locally. 

From what I read on them they are arboreal, but u less I'm mistaken UE says they're terrestrial , although it could've been vise versa. Whats your take on them? 

I have a 40g horizontal I am working on for some orange terribilis, but if those fants would work I will certainly look more into them. Otherwise I have another 40g laying around that I just might convert to very if that's what it will take to pick up some of them in the future.

Thanks, J

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

UE exports into the US a few times per year I believe and their US distributor is Indoor Ecosystems. If you contact them via email they will give you all the details you need. It is not a tough process on your end. 

They are considered terrestrial in the wild but that doesn't mean much in a 24" tall vivarium. I find the pair all over the tank. Generally in the morning they are somewhere on the cork stump and in the afternoon they tend to be in the leaf litter. They always sleep up from the ground in a bromeliad. 

They would be perfectly suited in a vertical 40g with lots of leaf litter on the ground.

I'll take another photo of the viv. I think I mentioned before that I would be adding more leaf litter once plants grow in. I've done that and they spend more time out in the open now that they have a quick getaway into the leaves.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Just quickly took these. First shot you can see the female in the top right film canister.


----------



## JoshuaDewitt (May 20, 2016)

Ok. Super jealous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

nice looking tank..great job..and the frogs aren't too shabby either


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Found the male transporting 2 tadpoles today. They completely hid the eggs from me. Most likely in the huge pile of leaf litter. The tadpoles are huge too. 

Hopefully they'll be deposited into the film cans and not the bromeliads. I'll try to get a decent photo tonight.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a 2.2 - both males hid clutches for about 8 months. I have a pool out front - they were depositing tads in there and I'd scoop them out. I finally tried some film cans placed flat on the leaf litter and they went for it. In my case they didn't like tilted film cans.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

joneill809 said:


> I have a 2.2 - both males hid clutches for about 8 months. I have a pool out front - they were depositing tads in there and I'd scoop them out. I finally tried some film cans placed flat on the leaf litter and they went for it. In my case they didn't like tilted film cans.



Hey! I have read your website quite a few times and stared at your nominal tadpole transport photos for hours! LOL!

Thanks for the reply. I have film cans in both the leaf litter and on the glass. Horizontal and tiled. I think there are a dozen film cans in total. I haven't dug around in the tank for eggs for a few weeks though so not sure where these eggs were laid. I wanted to give them some privacy and I guess it paid off.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Heh yeah not too much turns up when you google nominant fants  

Mine picked a spot behind a cork round for quite a while and there was no way I was getting behind there to check out what they were doing. Zach warned me about broms so I pulled them and only offered cans (in addition to the pool). They still have not transported into a can - they seem to prefer the big pool out front. Maybe try a 16 oz deli cup with some water?

Glad you are getting tads - good luck collecting them


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

erikm said:


> Found the male transporting 2 tadpoles today. They completely hid the eggs from me. Most likely in the huge pile of leaf litter. The tadpoles are huge too.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be deposited into the film cans and not the bromeliads. I'll try to get a decent photo tonight.


Awesome! I'm super jealous as I love those guys. I got to watch my male and female Varadero transport their tads not too long ago. Even with about 6 broms in their tank, they put them in the few film cans I provided. I pulled 2 and left one in the tank to see how they compare being raised inside on feeder eggs and outside on misc. tad foods. 

Fun stuff!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Interesting. Perhaps because you've given them access to the pool they chose that over the film cans. Most others ive talked to have had luck with film cans for the nominals. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah not suggesting what I see is normal  I set them up in a viv similar to what I do for tincs - these were my second set of thumbnails / first to breed. Whatever works I guess. I've enjoyed them!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

I appreciate the thoughts. Ive added an additional condiment cup on the tank floor for deposition now. Its probably 4-5x the volume of water as a film can. All of your tads get deposited into the single pool?


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah so far all tads have been deposited in the pool. They seem to still split clutches between the leaf litter in the back and the film cans now. I have left a clutch in a film can to see what they will do with it (I pulled the first few they deposited in the cans). 

They transport multiple tads into the pool and I usually collect them after a few weeks when they are strong swimmers. It's a pretty big pool out front (simply a sloped access to the FB). I morph tads out in 2.5 gallon tanks with a turface / sunk LL substrate and a sponge filter - again what I have done for tincs. There's floating cork bark pieces in there that the froglets crawl out on. 

They back down the front glass or cork bulkhead and sink into the pool and wait for the tads to let go. The most I have seen them transport at once is three, which seems to be the largest clutch size I have seen so far. There's a sloped gravel entrance into the pool, but they seem to prefer the vertical entrances. 

I think they had previously lost a few clutches in the LL - either that, or the spring storms down here in TX have really upped their production


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Great info, thank you very much! I'll update further once the tads are deposited or if I am able to get a decent photo. 

Your group seems to be pretty bold. Do you shoot photos through the glass? My pair doesnt appreciate me opening the doors. They bolt.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I shoot through the glass. They bolt when they hear the click of the exo latch. They are in a high traffic area - my frog wall is in the playroom - so there is usually someone meandering around and they seem to have gotten used to us. You can usually spot at least one of them out when you walk in the room. They are typically all out and on the front glass first thing in the morning.


----------



## JacobVincent (Apr 23, 2015)

How often do your True nominals breed? what bromeliads are in your viv?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

My pair is only 9-10 months old and as far as I know these are the first tadpoles they've had. I believe fantastica will lay a new clutch every couple weeks but it can sometimes be sporadic too. 

All of the bromeliads are neoregalia, unfortunately I am not aware of all the species. 

Terrible photo, but gives an idea how large these 3 tadpoles are.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

After almost 4 days of transporting I found one tad deposited this morning. It was deposited into a 2oz condiment cup. Pretty happy that he decided to use the cups instead of the bromeliads. I'm pretty sure the other two tads are still being carried around. I don't see them anywhere.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Found the other two tads deposited today. One more into a 2-3oz cup and the other into a film can. All tads deposited at ground level. 

Very happy that he didn't consider the bromeliads!


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you see much size difference between the sexes? I have two that are much plumper than the third but they are still young. I heard their call is pretty quiet also.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

mongo77 said:


> Do you see much size difference between the sexes? I have two that are much plumper than the third but they are still young. I heard their call is pretty quiet also.


Yeah quite a bit. The female is much thicker throughout the mid section and was already quite a bit thicker when I got the pair at the end of February. The male is very slender throughout.

Their call is quiet, but I'm easily able to hear it sitting about 6-7 feet away at my desk. My office/frog room is very quiet though.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for the info. Mine are just about 7 months. Guessing by shape I'd say 1:2. Still haven't heard calling though. Hopefully in a month or so.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

My male started calling around 7-8 months old.


----------



## JacobVincent (Apr 23, 2015)

erikm said:


> My pair is only 9-10 months old and as far as I know these are the first tadpoles they've had. I believe fantastica will lay a new clutch every couple weeks but it can sometimes be sporadic too.
> 
> All of the bromeliads are neoregalia, unfortunately I am not aware of all the species.
> 
> Terrible photo, but gives an idea how large these 3 tadpoles are.


Those are some big tads!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Second clutch of 2-3 tads being transported!


----------



## Swampwater (Jun 2, 2015)

Where did they lay the eggs? I just found a clutch in the leaf litter. Not sure if I should pull them or leave them be


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Swampwater said:


> Where did they lay the eggs? I just found a clutch in the leaf litter. Not sure if I should pull them or leave them be


I think we just had a conversation on facebook about this  If that was someone else, they're laying eggs in the leaf litter and I have yet to see these clutches that hatch. I just see the male transporting.

If you have bromeliads and you are able to pull the clutch, I probably would. My male has shown preference to water containers rather than the 5 bromeliads I have in the viv. Hopefully that preference won't change!


----------



## Swampwater (Jun 2, 2015)

erikm said:


> Swampwater said:
> 
> 
> > Where did they lay the eggs? I just found a clutch in the leaf litter. Not sure if I should pull them or leave them be
> ...


Yup same person  thanks


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

2 of 3 tads from the second clutch have been deposited. Same spots as the first clutch thankfully. No bromeliads!

The left two containers and the black film canister at ground level on the right are the preferred spots.


----------



## Adirondack Chinchillas (Feb 26, 2015)

erikm said:


> Planting round 2 is done
> 
> Going to let it grow in for a while but there is a big orchid show here in about 3 weeks, so maybe the final touches will come then.
> 
> Lots more leaf litter will be added once the mosses and liverworts grow in.


The plant that is dead center with 3 leaves (it's dark green with light green veining?) - what is that called?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Adirondack Chinchillas said:


> The plant that is dead center with 3 leaves (it's dark green with light green veining?) - what is that called?


Hi there,

That would be Peperomia puteolata.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

These photos are from about a week ago. All 3 from the first clutch have great back leg development now. Few more weeks to go!


----------



## PlantDaddyPHL (Jan 27, 2015)

Really nice setup!!!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

matt.lauts said:


> Really nice setup!!!


Thanks Matt.


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Cool photo journal, I hope to see more updates in the future! Great tank too!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

First clutch have started to pop front legs!

Updated growth photo. Front right condiment cup also has a freshly deposited tad too.


----------



## dendrobro (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome build and inhabitants. Good luck with the youngins!


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

erikm said:


> Planting round 1! Lots of orchids, some ficus oakleaf, small noid fern and a couple peps.
> 
> I've left room for 2-3 neos and then I am also picking up more plants and mosses this weekend. Round 2 is Saturday
> 
> I'll be using some sprya in the top left to cover up the bare areas as well.


Hi,

What did you use to hold the Spyra after a BG mix was applied? Ive heard silicone and gorilla glue. What works best?
And congrats on the tads!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Jay2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What did you use to hold the Spyra after a BG mix was applied? Ive heard silicone and gorilla glue. What works best?
> And congrats on the tads!


I used toothpicks cut in half to pin the spyra against the background. Certainly not the best method if you are doing a large area but it worked well for me to cover up the small areas.

You can see the toothpicks well at the top of this image:


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

First one is out 










Next ones are a few days behind.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Those pictures are awesome! Please keep taking pics as there colors mature! I'm jealous!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

What a chubster!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Great shots Erik! I've thoroughly enjoyed watching this thread from tank beginning to putting in the new guys, to now seeing the tads develop! Awesome progression, and I'm among the many jealous viewers as well!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks Josh, much appreciated!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Full orange head!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

5 months of breeding and 17 froglets later  I am giving these guys a break. Reduced feeding and misting quite a bit and removed all but one water cup. No new tads for 6 weeks now.

Here is an updated shot of their viv prior to pulling the water cups.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading your thread and seeing your beautiful pics. Congrats


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I have enjoyed feelings of jealousy and hostility while reading your thread. Screw you and your perfect viv and awesome frogs.

Ha, just kidding, this is an awesome thread- keep up the good work!


----------



## Jaku (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice! Congratulations for the setup and the success with the fantasticus.

I’ve been following your post from the beginning, very nice.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you guys for your comments


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

Those are some good probems to have


----------



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautiful tank and beautiful frogs! Well done!


----------



## Denny (Jul 1, 2016)

Background looks really good! Try a clay background next time you will love it! I hope your adding lots of broms in there


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks. Actually I have done the opposite! I've removed 3 broms in the last week and will be adding some more large leaf philodendrons. They don't really utilize the bromeliads much. 

I may try a clay background but I really love cork!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Been a while since my last update. Pretty thick in there now.. I've had to trim some moss away every couple of months as it seems to smother many of the other plants! Certainly wish I would have left more room for the big bromeliad at the top... live and learn! This viv now also houses 4 of their offspring which are around 9-10 months old right now so should be maturing shortly. I never see any fighting.. they ALL literally hang out in the top left every night.. pretty funny.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Well done Erik!
Beautiful viv and sexy frogs!


----------



## Phxnoah (Sep 26, 2016)

Do you mind sharing a Plant list? Next part of my build comes the plants and I have absolutely no idea what to put in the viv!! I'd love some lush green moss and a lot of bromeliads, but when it comes to ficuses, ferns, vines, etc I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm getting pretty good at keeping/growing plants but I am terrible with plant species names! 

I can give you a general idea of what I have in there:

- 3 species of marcgravia - rectiflora, bronze, green noid (slow growing shingling vine)
- begonia soli-mutata (stunning begonia, bottom left above the white cup)
- peperomia - few different species but don't recall names
- ficus panama (slow growing climbing vine)
- ficus oakleaf (slow growing climbing vine)
- neoregalia bromeliads
- a bunch of small orchids that I love but have no idea what their species name are now
- the long slender green leaf plant on the right actually came from a friend and it was sort of a 'weed' in his collection. I absolutely love it and it provides awesome coverage for shy frogs! Anyone ID it?
- Top left is another plant that I absolutely love but don't know the name. I started that one from a 3 leaf cutting at the floor of the viv and it's climbed all the way up to the top and is now thriving! ID PLEASE! 
- Mosses are a mix of terrestrial and aquatic that I have collected from local froggers and my local aquarium store. The aquatic mosses can live terrestrially.. just have to acclimate them to survive in a 'wet area' but not standing water. 

I recommend finding a local frogger who can give you cuttings and you can experiment. I've killed quite a few plants while learning, so don't feel bad if you do so yourself.


----------



## spikeizzy77 (Nov 8, 2016)

Viv looks great!


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Love this tank... Hopefully getting this 12x12x18 done soon. Thinking Noms are the way to go. Love the bold colors


----------

